# Looking for a good punching bag.



## TigerHeart (Oct 24, 2017)

I look at Century Martial Arts.  There are so many.  Which one is right for me?


----------



## Anarax (Oct 24, 2017)

TigerHeart said:


> I look at Century Martial Arts.  There are so many.  Which one is right for me?



You have to give more information about yourself? What type of strikes do you want it for? Hanging or on the ground?


----------



## TigerHeart (Oct 24, 2017)

Just punches and kicks, elbow and knee strikes.  A punching bag that can stands on the ground and able to transport around the house.


----------



## Anarax (Oct 24, 2017)

the wave masters bags are pretty good


----------



## kuniggety (Oct 24, 2017)

Siblings work well.


----------



## TigerHeart (Oct 24, 2017)

kuniggety said:


> Siblings work well.



Is "Sibling" a brand name?


----------



## Anarax (Oct 24, 2017)

TigerHeart said:


> Is "Sibling" a brand name?


Interactive and regenerating punching bags do have a certain appeal


----------



## JR 137 (Oct 24, 2017)

If it’s a free-standing bag, Century Wavemaster, just pick the version.  The Wavemaster line is by far the best free-standing bag line.  Don’t forget about the BOB and BOB XL.

The Wavemaster cardio bags are garbage.  The standard Wavemaster is pretty good.  The Powerline Wavemaster is better.

The best free-standing bags Century makes are the Wavemaster 2XL and the BOB/BOB XL.  I own a BOB XL and I love it.  It gives a lot better and more realistic target selection than any other bag.  I filled mine with six 50 lb bags of pea gravel and put it on one of those industrial rubber mats.  It stays put. 

If it’s a hanging bag, don’t look at Century.  One word - Outslayer.  Hanging bags are so much better, but you’ve got to be able to hang one.  I can’t, so BOB XL it is for me.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 24, 2017)

JR 137 said:


> If it’s a free-standing bag, Century Wavemaster, just pick the version.  The Wavemaster line is by far the best free-standing bag line.  Don’t forget about the BOB and BOB XL.
> 
> The Wavemaster cardio bags are garbage.  The standard Wavemaster is pretty good.  The Powerline Wavemaster is better.
> 
> ...


I really like the BOB (especially the XL) for a free-standing bag.


----------



## TigerHeart (Oct 24, 2017)

Anarax said:


> Interactive and regenerating punching bags do have a certain appeal


 
Ohhh, I didn’t get that.  Dud!


----------



## JR 137 (Oct 24, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> I really like the BOB (especially the XL) for a free-standing bag.


If I had the space (and the ability to hang a bag), I’d have the BOB XL and an Outslayer muay Thai bag.  The BOB XL (and standard version) is a great bag. Hooks, uppercuts, and open hand strikes to areas like the neck feel so much better than on a traditional bag.  But a 6 ft muay Thai bag develops power better.  And a 6 ft bag allows low kicks like knee height and lower leg height in combination with punches.

The Wavemaster 2XL allows this too, but the screw-in mechanism is suspect.  The BOB XL seems more durable to me over the long run.  I don’t have enough disposable money to gamble with.


----------



## JR 137 (Oct 24, 2017)

Anarax said:


> Interactive and regenerating punching bags do have a certain appeal


I learned a ton of WWF moves using sibling and cousin “punching bags.”  It also helped me figure out which ones really hurt and which ones were just for show.  Hulk Hogan’s leg drop was a real letdown.  The Iron Sheik’s camel clutch was legit!  And I got to practice and perfect my Arabic accent while doing it.  That should give some indication of how often I put them in the camel clutch.

Edit: Iron Sheik’s suplexes are top notch too.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 25, 2017)

JR 137 said:


> If I had the space (and the ability to hang a bag), I’d have the BOB XL and an Outslayer muay Thai bag.  The BOB XL (and standard version) is a great bag. Hooks, uppercuts, and open hand strikes to areas like the neck feel so much better than on a traditional bag.  But a 6 ft muay Thai bag develops power better.  And a 6 ft bag allows low kicks like knee height and lower leg height in combination with punches.
> 
> The Wavemaster 2XL allows this too, but the screw-in mechanism is suspect.  The BOB XL seems more durable to me over the long run.  I don’t have enough disposable money to gamble with.


The one thing I hope never to have is a 4 ft bag with a retention ring on the bottom. Because I will forget it exists and practice instep kicks.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Oct 25, 2017)

JR 137 said:


> I learned a ton of WWF moves using sibling and cousin “punching bags.”  It also helped me figure out which ones really hurt and which ones were just for show.  Hulk Hogan’s leg drop was a real letdown.  The Iron Sheik’s camel clutch was legit!  And I got to practice and perfect my Arabic accent while doing it.  That should give some indication of how often I put them in the camel clutch.
> 
> Edit: Iron Sheik’s suplexes are top notch too.



from WIKI;
_Khosrow competed for a spot on Iran's Greco-Roman wrestling team for the 1968 Summer Olympics in Mexico City.[2][6] He then moved to the United States and became the assistant coach of two U.S. Olympic squads in the 1970s. In 1971, he was the Amateur Athletic Union Greco-Roman wrestling champion and gold medalist at 180.5 pounds.[7] He was assistant coach to the USA team for the 1972 Olympic Games in Munich._

makes sense he had a real wrestling back round


----------



## TigerHeart (Oct 25, 2017)

Why the name Bob?  It there a history behind it?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Oct 25, 2017)

TigerHeart said:


> Why the name Bob?  It there a history behind it?


"Body Opponent Bag".


----------



## JR 137 (Oct 25, 2017)

hoshin1600 said:


> from WIKI;
> _Khosrow competed for a spot on Iran's Greco-Roman wrestling team for the 1968 Summer Olympics in Mexico City.[2][6] He then moved to the United States and became the assistant coach of two U.S. Olympic squads in the 1970s. In 1971, he was the Amateur Athletic Union Greco-Roman wrestling champion and gold medalist at 180.5 pounds.[7] He was assistant coach to the USA team for the 1972 Olympic Games in Munich._
> 
> makes sense he had a real wrestling back round


Iron Sheik was a legit wrestler (actual wrestler, not WWF-style, although he’s a legend there too).

An interesting bit of wrestling trivia...

Bob Backlund was getting ready to retire and refused to lose the title to Hulk Hogan.  Backlund didn’t respect Hogan, as he thought Hogan was an actor and not a true wrestler, even though he thought Hogan was a great choice to bring more popularity to wrestling.  Backlund agreed to lose the title to the Iron Sheik because he had the utmost respect for him as an actual wrestler.

Useless trivia that won’t get me too far in life, but I think it’s pretty cool.


----------

